# Sights and scope for AR. Suggestions?



## bamacrazy (Apr 9, 2013)

I bought a DPMS flat top prior to the panic. I bought it without sights. I currently have it set up with a Weaver 1-4x scope. Now I'd like to set it up with sights and scope. I've looked at 1" raised mounts with peep bases and raised peep bases. I would like to buy regular sights that would allow for adding trijicon night sight inserts later on. What would you suggest?


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Fixed front sight post?


----------



## bamacrazy (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes. I don't know anything about AR accessories. I'm looking for a starting point to make my rifle more useable. I need to be able to use both sights and scope. I want to buy something solid that I can build on.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Trijicon accupoint 1-4X. and some off set iron sights


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Aimpoint Pro co-witness with Troy iron sights


----------



## bamacrazy (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm happy with my scope. I just need to decide which fixed sights and the best way remount the scope so that I can use both and what fixed sights to get.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

bamacrazy said:


> I'm happy with my scope. I just need to decide which fixed sights and the best way remount the scope so that I can use both and what fixed sights to get.


Flip up sights will do the job quick and easy and should be usable with the scope set on 1 power.
The front needs special attention to get one the right height and made of metal to take the heat

I used cheapo fleabay flip up sights with a Vortex Strikefire on my DMPS Oracle and it was OK

Or closer to the OP,a Nikon M-223 1" mount for the Weaver IIRC, then a Daniel Defense A1.5 rear sight, and a clamp on fixed A2 sight will do a co - witness, whether absolute or 1/3 I don't know.
http://www.armalite.com/ItemForm.aspx?item=EU0240MPKIT
This one will clamp on your gas block
http://www.ebay.com/itm/223-5-56-Fr...764?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a917cda04
DDA1.5
http://www.bravocompanyusa.com/Daniel-Defense-A1-5-Fixed-Rear-Sight-p/dd-11002.htm
M-223
http://www.amazon.com/Nikon-834-M-223-Mount/dp/B00BK4ISWC

Or just buy the flip ups
here for less $$$

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sop=16&_nkw=ar+flip+up+sights&_frs=1


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

You just asked a question that there is no single answer to, as you can see by now.

The "sights" you're referring to are often called back up irons, or BUIS. Almost none of them are made out of iron any more, short of the A2 fixed front sight perhaps, but they're still referred to that way for historical reasons. It sounds like you want them both to be usable at the same time, is there any reason for that, or am I just misunderstanding? If your scope is functioning normally there's no reason you should need the irons to be usable at the same time, unless you plan on getting into competitive shooting. You can get sights that will mount at a 45 degree angle to your primary, but I honestly wouldn't recommend that if you're new to shooting an AR (and again, if you don't plan on shooting competitively). Others may disagree; they're neat, but require you to rotate the weapon system to use them, and if your primary goes down you're permanently forced to shoot your rifle at an angle. No bueno.

If you want inexpensive and reliable, I would recommend Magpul's MBUIS. If you want solid, stupid tough and not plastic, check out Troy Industries. I like their Dioptic sights, but the HKs are really nice as well, and all have tritium options.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The above are what I was calling flip up sights,a bit nicer ones though
I wouldn't buy another of the better brands from fleabay or amazon due to all the chinese knock off's.Aim Surplus,Primary Arms,PSA,BCM are all reputable sellers.

http://www.ar15.com/forums/f_3/18_Optics__Mounts__and_Sights.html


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

On my HK I have the Burris 4.5-14x32 Longbow Scope Package. The others are Eotech 512. The longbow package has the best of both worlds. 14x for those long shots and the fastfire III for the close up one.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Never having been in the military..I dont like AR's. Way too many flippers and flappers for us civilians. Try to trade it off for a Mini 14. Newer model with the one piece bolt. The old style was not real accurate for delicate work. I also cant stand 1911's or its infinite clones of bastid step chillins. Or get an AK..Now those are much more rational.


----------



## bamacrazy (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions! Since I'm very happy with my rifle's performance as it's currently set up, I'm gonna spend that money on ammo.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok..some folks are a glutton for punishment. Hang in there.


----------



## bamacrazy (Apr 9, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Never having been in the military..I dont like AR's. Way too many flippers and flappers for us civilians. Try to trade it off for a Mini 14. Newer model with the one piece bolt. The old style was not real accurate for delicate work. I also cant stand 1911's or its infinite clones of bastid step chillins. Or get an AK..Now those are much more rational.


I've never shot a mini 14, but I'd sure like to have one! I love Rugers! Over the years I've had a 7.5" Ruger Redhawk 44 mag, 2 sheriff model 357 Vacarios, and a single six. I currently have a Bisley Super Blackhawk 44 mag with 3.75 barrel and a Ruger Single Six.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Never having been in the military..I dont like AR's. Way too many flippers and flappers for us civilians. Try to trade it off for a Mini 14. Newer model with the one piece bolt. The old style was not real accurate for delicate work. I also cant stand 1911's or its infinite clones of bastid step chillins. Or get an AK..Now those are much more rational.


Oops, I answered completely wrong. Was this another one of those threads where they asked why their weapon system sucked and your personal opinion would have been a better choice for them? 

Glocks suck. 1911's suck. AK's and AR's suck, if you ask enough people. Get a big stick, it's the only thing that's reliable.


----------



## Chase4556 (Oct 8, 2014)

I run a burris pepr qd mount on my ar. Topped with a nikon prostate 4-12x40. The mount holds very close to zero(<1/2in) even after being taken off a couple times. I highly suggest them.

There is not a real way to use a mounted scope and BUIS mounted up top at the same time. Just doesnt work. If you want to be able to use both, look into offset irons. They will allow you to use your scope, then transition to the irons. If it were me, I would mount my scope using a one piece QD mount like I mentioned above, and keep my irons up top as well. If for some reason the scope is damaged, you can easily and quickly take it off and revert to your irons. 

I also have an EoTech 556, it holds zero pretty well after being taken on and off. Unless you are making 100+yd shots, I would suggest going with the red dot with cowitnessed back ups. I hunt with my AR, and that's why I have the scope. I could still hunt with just the red dot if shooting deer and pig sized game at 100yds or less, and still be able to use my iron sights. The answer to your question depends on what you are using the rifle for.


----------

